# Advice please: Positive Pregnancy Test 4 weeks after miscarriage



## babysa

Hi ladies...I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks just over a month ago. I think I ovulated as I felt ov pains and had ewcm about a week after the bleeding stopped, that is about 2 weeks ago. Yesterday I had a bit of constipation and a really gross taste in my mouth and that is exactly what I had with my last pregnancy, so last night at about 9pm I decided to do a test and it came up positive.
Now...I am not jumping for joy yet as I am almost sure it is probably just hcg left over from my miscarriage, but I am not entirely sure as I didn't test before now.
Does anyone know how long it takes for hcg to leave the system after a miscarriage at 7 weeks.
I know the only way to clarify this 100% is to go for a blood test and then do another one a few days later to see if it's rising...but I don't want to do that only to find out its negative. So I plan on waiting a few days and poas again to see if the line is darkening and then maybe go for bloods.
Any advice would be hugely appreciated...such confusing times.
Thanks xxx


----------



## babysa

Anyone have any advice??? So confused here


----------



## greeneyes0279

I had a mc a year and half ago and my hcg levels were below 5 before I Ov'd. I Ov'd 3.5 weeks after mc. I would think you wouldn't O till hcg levels were at 5 or below. I'm not sure.


----------



## Annie77

Hi
You couldn't ovulate unless your levels were under 5 so either you didn't ovulate and it is left over hcg OR your hcg dropped to under 5 within 2 weeks and you are pregnant!

Given your BFP at 9pm, I think you are pregnant.


----------



## babysa

Thanks greeneyes and annie!!!! I am still so confused! Did another test on Friday night and still showing pos, and did one this morning...still positive. The lines aren't getting any darker, very much the same. Should the line get darker everyday? 
Wish I had done ovulation tests to check that I definately did ovulate instead of just trust the ov cramps and ewcm!!!! 
Also wish I had done a poas test 2 weeks ago to see if it was still positive or negative!
Hmmmmm!!! Confused much...


----------



## BlessedWomb

Maybe you should have blood levels checked for numbers so they may give you a more accurate answer. Or wait a week and test again. I know that's hard to do. But, I truly hope it's your BFP!!!


----------



## alambka

i was 10 weeks pregnant when i had miscarried, tomorow has been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding, am i late on my period? i couldnt really tell when i was ovulating, i did do the tests but they were all faint lines, both of them, so it was hard to tell, 2 weeks ago my obgyn told me my levels were at a 10, did i ovulate after they had went down more? or could i have ovulated before, and thats why i havent had a period!! most people bleed for 2 weeks after a miscarriage i bled for 3 weeks! :( miscarriade natural! i just dont understand!


----------



## BlessedWomb

alambka said:


> i was 10 weeks pregnant when i had miscarried, tomorow has been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding, am i late on my period? i couldnt really tell when i was ovulating, i did do the tests but they were all faint lines, both of them, so it was hard to tell, 2 weeks ago my obgyn told me my levels were at a 10, did i ovulate after they had went down more? or could i have ovulated before, and thats why i havent had a period!! most people bleed for 2 weeks after a miscarriage i bled for 3 weeks! :( miscarriade natural! i just dont understand!

First of all, I am sorry about your loss. Well, I am not really sure about your cycles because I know sometimes miscarrying can cause some irregularities until your body returns to normal. I would go back to the doc's to see if the numbers have elevated. If so, that may mean you are expecting!!! Good luck!


----------



## alambka

BlessedWomb said:


> alambka said:
> 
> 
> i was 10 weeks pregnant when i had miscarried, tomorow has been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding, am i late on my period? i couldnt really tell when i was ovulating, i did do the tests but they were all faint lines, both of them, so it was hard to tell, 2 weeks ago my obgyn told me my levels were at a 10, did i ovulate after they had went down more? or could i have ovulated before, and thats why i havent had a period!! most people bleed for 2 weeks after a miscarriage i bled for 3 weeks! :( miscarriade natural! i just dont understand!
> 
> First of all, I am sorry about your loss. Well, I am not really sure about your cycles because I know sometimes miscarrying can cause some irregularities until your body returns to normal. I would go back to the doc's to see if the numbers have elevated. If so, that may mean you are expecting!!! Good luck!Click to expand...

do you think that its been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding that i could be pregnant again since i havent had a period, do i count as when i started bleeding from my miscarriage as day 1 without a period?


----------



## BlessedWomb

alambka said:


> BlessedWomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alambka said:
> 
> 
> i was 10 weeks pregnant when i had miscarried, tomorow has been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding, am i late on my period? i couldnt really tell when i was ovulating, i did do the tests but they were all faint lines, both of them, so it was hard to tell, 2 weeks ago my obgyn told me my levels were at a 10, did i ovulate after they had went down more? or could i have ovulated before, and thats why i havent had a period!! most people bleed for 2 weeks after a miscarriage i bled for 3 weeks! :( miscarriade natural! i just dont understand!
> 
> First of all, I am sorry about your loss. Well, I am not really sure about your cycles because I know sometimes miscarrying can cause some irregularities until your body returns to normal. I would go back to the doc's to see if the numbers have elevated. If so, that may mean you are expecting!!! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> do you think that its been 4 weeks since i had stopped bleeding that i could be pregnant again since i havent had a period, do i count as when i started bleeding from my miscarriage as day 1 without a period?Click to expand...


Well, since it's been four weeks since you stopped bleeding then you haven't actually had a cycle yet. That doesn't mean that you haven't ovulated but you haven't had another cycle. It's residual blood from your pregnancy. If you are using pregnancy tests and they are getting lighter they may mean that your HCG levels may be decreasing. If I were you I would wait until you have your period. Sometimes your cycles may be irregular for a while after a miscarriage. If you don't get a period in the next couple of weeks you may want to get your HCG levels checked again. Once you receive your next period if you are ttc you may want to use ovulation strips to know exactly when you are ovulating it may increase your chances of conceiving. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## babysa

I took another test and the line is much much lighter, so I am assuming that it was just leftover hcg from my miscarriage. 
Alambka...it is very confusing! I bled for 2 weeks after my natural miscarriage and that stopped 3 weeks and 2 days ago and still no period. I thought I had ovulated, but it seems I didn't as I still have hcg hormones (enough to give me a bfp), but my lines have gotten much lighter over a week. So I know I'm not pregnant. Just wish AF would arrive already so that I can start knowing where I am in my cycle again. 
Good luck to all you ladies x


----------



## alambka

babysa said:


> I took another test and the line is much much lighter, so I am assuming that it was just leftover hcg from my miscarriage.
> Alambka...it is very confusing! I bled for 2 weeks after my natural miscarriage and that stopped 3 weeks and 2 days ago and still no period. I thought I had ovulated, but it seems I didn't as I still have hcg hormones (enough to give me a bfp), but my lines have gotten much lighter over a week. So I know I'm not pregnant. Just wish AF would arrive already so that I can start knowing where I am in my cycle again.
> Good luck to all you ladies x

i had took a pregancy shortly after i have miscarryed and it was negative, i just wanted to see what it would say, but 2 weeks ago my HCG levels were a 10! its just so confusing!


----------



## babysa

alambka..I agree...so confusing. I am now waiting on AF to arrive so that I can kind of be back to normal. Hate this waiting game!!! Especially after a year of waiting for my bfp and now I've wasted about 2 and a half months with this miscarriage.
Good luck to you...have you tested again?


----------

